# Rocky Mountain 2009



## santo77 (19. August 2008)

Hier einige Bilder der neuen Modelle für 2009.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. August 2008)

Täuscht das oder ist das auch so ein Monster Green? Hat was, aber das sie jetzt da auch wieder auf den Zug aufspringen....

Zum Altitude ist meine Meinung ka bekannt.... 
selbst die abgebildete Carbonversion sieht geil aus

Danke für die neuen Fotos 

Ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich diesmal auch endlich zu Eurobike fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santo77 (19. August 2008)

www.mtb-freeride.de
Hier ist der  ganze Bericht. Ja die Eurobike live das wäre schon was.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (19. August 2008)

Heul........!:kotz:


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (19. August 2008)

Die Bilder vom Flatline beweisen, dass dieses Modell länger als eine Saison lebt...


----------



## ribisl (19. August 2008)

Bin mal gespannt, obs Slayermässig auch was neues gibt.


----------



## wilson (20. August 2008)

Der abgebildete Vertex Carbon Rahmen ist der Hammer und zerschlägt wohl auch die geäusserten Befürchtungen, es könnte sich nur um umgelabelte Massenware aus Fernost handeln. Man beachte nur die Sattelklemme und der wuchtige Steuerohr- und Sitzlagerbereich. Irgendwo habe ich auch gelesen, dass das Gewicht des Toprahmens um die 900g und mächtig steif sein soll, womit dann auch die technischen Werte stimmen würden.

Mich würde noch interessieren, ob auch ein Carbonelement geplant ist. Müsste doch, um die Lücke zwischen Vertex und Altitude zu füllen.


----------



## Ikonoklast (20. August 2008)

Flatline geht ja grad noch so klar, aber die anderen Räder könnten genauso gut von Specialized oder Scott sein, also rein optisch.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. August 2008)

ja jetzt brauchen die Taiwaner nicht mehr schweißen  bin aber irgentwie froh das ich mein goldiges Flatline hab. Werde aufjedenfall en haufen Bilder auf der Eurobike machen.


----------



## iNSANE! (20. August 2008)

santo77 schrieb:


> Hier einige Bilder der neuen Modelle für 2009.



Find ich ganz schön dreisst Fotos zu posten ohne die Quelle zu nennen!

Vom Vertex Carbon kommen 2 Varianten - die Ultraleichte, und die leichte


----------



## santo77 (20. August 2008)

dann sieh sie dir nicht an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (20. August 2008)

nur dumm das insane wohl beim machen der bilder mit dabei war 
 a propos..netter whistler blog von euch insane


----------



## santo77 (21. August 2008)

Um was geht es hier? Um Urheberrechte? Habe ich für die Bilder Geld verlangt oder verdient? Das ist ein Forum wo sich Gleichgesinnte austauschen (scheinbar auch xxxxxkriecher, aber was soll`s) und es gibt sicher mehrere sowie ich, die auf Bilder von den neuen 2009  Modellen ganz scharf sind. Wo ist also das Problem die Bilder hier zu zeigen ohne sie selbst gemacht zu haben? Ich wäre über ein Bild vom 2009 Slayer echt happy, egal wer es einstellt denn darum geht es hier nicht. Sollte ich falsch liegen bitte ganz schnell um Aufklärung.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. August 2008)

santo77 schrieb:


> Um was geht es hier? Um Urheberrechte? Habe ich für die Bilder Geld verlangt oder verdient? Das ist ein Forum wo sich Gleichgesinnte austauschen (scheinbar auch xxxxxkriecher, aber was soll`s) und es gibt sicher mehrere sowie ich, die auf Bilder von den neuen 2009  Modellen ganz scharf sind. Wo ist also das Problem die Bilder hier zu zeigen ohne sie selbst gemacht zu haben? Ich wäre über ein Bild vom 2009 Slayer echt happy, egal wer es einstellt denn darum geht es hier nicht. Sollte ich falsch liegen bitte ganz schnell um Aufklärung.



...ganz ruhig...


----------



## AndiG72 (21. August 2008)

aber schöne Fotos (vom Vertex)  Bin ja mal gespannt das Bike live zu sehen. Der Rahmen sieht nach sehr, sehr viel Entwicklungsarbeit aus. War bestimmt nicht billig den zu entwickeln - Respekt !!

Auf jedenfall kein seelenloser 08/15 Rahmen und auch kein krummes Geröhr wie beim Specialized.


----------



## Ikonoklast (22. August 2008)

mistfink72 schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall kein seelenloser 08/15 Rahmen




Wenn ich mir meinen 99er Element t.o. so anschaue dann ist der aber nen gewaltig seelenloser 08/15 Rahmen.


----------



## AndiG72 (22. August 2008)

hier ging es eher um den Vergleich zu gelabelten Serienrahmern aus Fernost. Vergleiche mit historischen Fahrzeugen wurden nicht angestrebt 
(nicht bös gemeint) hab sowas ja auch noch daheim stehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oakleyboy (24. August 2008)

ich finds doof das sie die rmx nicht mehr rausbringen


----------



## subdiver (24. August 2008)

Sehr schade finde ich, dass es die für Rocky typische "Ahornlackierung" nicht mehr geben soll 
Stattdessen wird eine "Einheitslackierung" angeboten, 
die auch an jedem x-beliebigen Bike zu finden ist


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (25. August 2008)

ooooooh! was ist denn da los?! 

sind rocky dieses jahr die ersten, die die neuen modelle online auf der offiziellen seite präsentieren? war letztes (dieses ) jahr n bisl anders!


----------



## Nofaith (25. August 2008)

Was sehen meine trüben Augen auf www.bikes.com

Das Element Team 2009 kommt nicht mehr in Canuck dafür aber mit 100mm FW? Kein Scandium mehr "nur" noch RMB FORM 7005er Alu mit Carbon Seatstay? 

Schade, schade! Bin mal gespannt ob's nicht nachher 'ne Special-Edition im alten Design gibt. 100mm FW hatten sie ja bei dem Modell schon einmal ein Jahr lang probiert und wurde nicht angenommen.

Vielleicht zaubern Sie zur Messe ja noch ein Element Team RSL aus dem Hut?!?


----------



## subdiver (26. August 2008)

Das ist doch ein Witz 

Das neue Altitude wird als Marathonbike angeboten 
Und das Element ist nun ein XC Performance-Bike 
Marketing ist Alles 

Wie schon geschrieben, die neuen Farben sind für mich nicht mehr "rockytypisch" 
und ähnlich an jedem Trek, Speci, Scott etc. zu finden


----------



## bestmove (26. August 2008)

Oh oh, echt schlimm. Da ist ja nix mehr bei für mich ... Rocky wird wohl einige "alte" Kunden verlieren, bleibt zu hoffen das genügend neue Kundschaft nachkommt. Rocky verkommt zum Mainstream ... wirklich schade!


----------



## Dome_2001 (26. August 2008)

Muss auch ehrlich sagen das mit die Farben an den 2009 Bikes überhaupt nicht gefallen. Wobei Rocky sich für mich nach dieser New Slayer Aktion eh komplett disqualifiziert hat.

Eigentlich echt schade, das Altitude wäre wirklich interessant gewesen. Allerdigns nciht mehr unter diesen Umständen.


----------



## Catsoft (26. August 2008)

Moin!
Hab mir mal den Crosser angeschaut. Das meinen die doch nicht ernst


----------



## subdiver (26. August 2008)

Der neue Element Teamrahmen hat anscheinend nicht 
mehr das gebogene Unterrohr am Steuerrohr, oder ?

Alleine die neuen Lackierungen sind ein Grund für mich zukünftig 
verstärkt auch nach anderen Marken zu schauen.


----------



## santo77 (26. August 2008)

Mir fehlen  die Worte. Was soll man zu diesen Farben sagen? Da hält sich die Gier nach den Neuen sehr in Grenzen, was ja wieder gut ist.
Mal sehen wie das mit RM weitergeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. August 2008)

Durch diese klasse Internetverbindung hier bei der Arbeit konnte ich nur ein paar der Bikes sehen, aber was ich gesehen habe gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut.

Ist definitiv eine neue Designrichtung. Gut könnten echt ein paar mehr Maple Leafs drauf sein, aber sonst finde ich es doch klasse.
Besonders das Flatline gefällt mir so besser als das 2008er.
Slayer SS konnte ich keine Bilder sehen.

Desweiteren gilt natürlich wieder...nix geht über die Live-Optik.
Wenn man davor steht sehen die Farben wieder anders aus...
Warten wir die Eurobike ab.


----------



## xtobix (26. August 2008)

hat glaube nichts mit der internetverbindung zu tun. 
ich denke es sind noch nicht alle bilder online.

was soll ich sagen wird von jahr zu jahr schlimmer 

schick find ich  :








weiß-rot-schwarz weiß-rot-schwarz weiß-rot-schwarz 
sieht auch alles gleich aus


















naja... bin auf die farben für vertex und element gespannt.


----------



## Catsoft (26. August 2008)

Den Crosser hab ich bei Stevens auch schon mal gesehen.... Ich komm gar nicht drüber hinweg. Die Bike-Actions sind echt nett, das haben die nicht verdient!

P.S.: Hab jetzt wohl ein paar RMs abzugeben. Aber nicht im Schlußverkauf, haben schließlich noch Maples  Aber die Idetifikation mit RM fällt mich jetzt zunehmend schwerer.


----------



## subdiver (26. August 2008)

Mein Dealer erzählte mir mal, das die 2-farbige Ahornlackierung nur in Europa
angeboten wird (wurde), weil es die Kunden so wollten.

In Canada und den USA gibt es die Rahmen anscheinend seit längerer Zeit einfarbig.
Aber in den genannten Ländern hat RM auch nicht den Kultstatus, wie in Europa.

Wahrscheinlich wird nun die Grundfarbe, aus Rationalisierungsgründen,
bei allen Rahmen weltweit gleich durchgeführt 

Man wird sehen, ob das neue RM-Konzept (immer mehr günstigere Herstellung und billigere Teile, 
dabei höhere Kundenpreise) langfristig erfolgreich sein wird.
Das bestimmen dann letztendlich die Kunden.
Für mich persönlich wird RM immer unattraktiver


----------



## Ikonoklast (26. August 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Mein Dealer erzählte mir mal, das die 2-farbige Ahornlackierung nur in Europa
> angeboten wird (wurde), weil es die Kunden so wollten.



Dein Dealer erzählt ganz schön viel


----------



## Trailblizz (26. August 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Mein Dealer erzählte mir mal, das die 2-farbige Ahornlackierung nur in Europa
> angeboten wird (wurde), weil es die Kunden so wollten.
> 
> In Canada und den USA gibt es die Rahmen anscheinend seit längerer Zeit einfarbig.
> Aber in den genannten Ländern hat RM auch nicht den Kultstatus, wie in Europa.



Das stimmt so nicht. Die höherwertigen Modelle (50, 70, 90, Team) von Vertex, Element und ETSX hatten dieses Jahr und in den Jahren davor auch in Canada und den USA die Ahornlackierung. Nur darunter gab's (bei den 30ern) wahlweise auch einfarbige Rahmen. Ausserdem wurden für Canada/USA teilweise noch einfachere Modelle gefertigt, die es in Europa nicht gab, z.B. ein Element 10 mit geraden Rohren statt dem Form-Rohrsatz, und die gab's nur einfarbig.
Kult war Rocky drüben tatsächlich nicht, aber immerhin bekannt für sehr hohe Fertigungs- und Fahrqualität.



subdiver schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich wird RM immer unattraktiver



Da muss ich Dir leider voll und ganz zustimmen.


----------



## Xexano (26. August 2008)

Ich hab hier ein Gerücht:

Rocky Mountain und Bergamont planen eine Fusion, wobei Bergamont das meiste von Rocky übernehmen wird...

Woher ich dieses Gerücht herhabe? Schaut her:


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. August 2008)

ich konnte es schon wieder nicht lassen und musste ein wenig rumfummeln.

So fände ich es persönlich ein Tick besser.


----------



## Catsoft (26. August 2008)

Mir fällt dazu echt nix mehr ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (26. August 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Durch diese klasse Internetverbindung hier bei der Arbeit konnte ich nur ein paar der Bikes sehen, aber was ich gesehen habe gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut.
> 
> Ist definitiv eine neue Designrichtung. Gut könnten echt ein paar mehr Maple Leafs drauf sein, aber sonst finde ich es doch klasse.
> Besonders das Flatline gefällt mir so besser als das 2008er.
> ...



Ich glaub das hat nix mit deiner Internetverbindung zu tun. Ein paar Bilder werden nicht geladen. Wird wohl die große Überraschung...

Mein Fall sind die Lakierungen auch nicht. Aber vielleichts gibt es ja einen Gutschein zum Umlackieren dazu.
Mal schauen, wie die Bikes am Bodensee aussehen.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. August 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ich konnte es schon wieder nicht lassen und musste ein wenig rumfummeln.
> 
> So fände ich es persönlich ein Tick besser.



wieso bist du nicht bei rocky ? xD 

mann mann das nächste bike wird sicher kein rocky -.- leider


----------



## arseburn (26. August 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> mann mann das nächste bike wird sicher kein rocky -.- leider



Warum nicht?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. August 2008)

Ich finds halt jetzt schade das sie in so eine Szene rein rutschen wo so gut wie alle Hersteller sind. Ich hab von Rocky immer gehofft sie werden später noch einer der wenigen sein die ihre Rahmen selber in Kanada schweißen. Vom Design her gefällt mir die neuen Modelle nicht so da es einfach nur schlicht und nix ausgefallenes ist. Und für den Preis zahle ich bestimmt kein made in Taiwan Bike/Rahmen mehr. Ich sag jetzt nix vom Engeneering her das Rocky dadurch schlechter geworden ist im gegenteil ich mag die Technik von Rocky immmernoch, aber irgentwann werden sie merken dases so nicht weiter gehen kann. Und ich fang jetzt bestimmt nicht wieder das Thema an Made in Taiwan *******


----------



## SAgent (27. August 2008)

Xexano schrieb:


> Ich hab hier ein Gerücht:
> 
> Rocky Mountain und Bergamont planen eine Fusion, wobei Bergamont das meiste von Rocky übernehmen wird...
> 
> Woher ich dieses Gerücht herhabe? Schaut her:



Wow, beide haben nen Diamantrahmen (total aussergewöhnlich) und nen roten Steuerrohrbereich, krass! Wenn du das witzig fandest, bei mir ist es nicht angekommen.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. August 2008)

und wenn das Gerücht stimmt das Rocky sich mit Bergamont zusammen tut ist das für mich ein weiterer Grund kein Rocky mehr zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayerLover (27. August 2008)

Bin ich blind?
Jedenfalls finde ich keine Info zu den 2009er bikes auf bikes.com 
Kann mal jemand bitte den relevanten Link posten?

Ride on,
Frank


----------



## akeem (27. August 2008)

Bei mir gehts auch nicht mehr. Heute Mittag wurden die 2009'er Modelle noch angezeigt.

Noch was zu den Nörglern: Seid ihr die neuen 2009 'er Modelle schon gefahren oder kauft ihr euch ein Bike tatsächlich nur wegen seinem Aussehen ??


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. August 2008)

hey danke. 
Ja ich weiß auch nicht.....

ja nun sind die 2009er weg..


----------



## SlayerLover (27. August 2008)

Weiss jemand was sich am Slayer SXC Rahmen ändern wird in 2009 ?


----------



## AndiG72 (27. August 2008)

muss man sich dann einen carbon Rahmen für 3000 Flocken holen und dann gleich abschmirgeln und neu im RM Design lackieren ? Oder gibts den dann auch gleich roh...? 


P.S. Spässle g'macht, ned dass jemand gleich durchdreht 
(roh natürlich nur gegen Aufpreis...)


----------



## Xexano (27. August 2008)

SAgent schrieb:


> Wow, beide haben nen Diamantrahmen (total aussergewöhnlich) und nen roten Steuerrohrbereich, krass! Wenn du das witzig fandest, bei mir ist es nicht angekommen.



Na, da haste die Pointe echt verpasst! 

Die Lackierungen der meisten Rocky-Bikes erinnerte mich sofort an Bergamont (Fusion, Fusion, Gerücht streusel!  ) 

Ich habe halt eben extra diese Diamantenframes genommen, um dieÄhnlichkeiten am deutlichsten aufzuzeigen. 

@mistfink: Ja, direkt dann in Canuck-Lackierung lackieren! 

@slayerlover: At least die Farbe... 

@akeem: Bei dem Preis achtet man schon auf ein bissl mehr! 

@Hunter-dirt:


----------



## Ikonoklast (27. August 2008)

Wobei ich die Farbe vom Flatline echt Zucker finde und da ich nächstes Jahr wieder mehr Downhill fahren will, wird der wahrscheinlich mein Switch ersetzen, so mit Tune Zeugs und so auf leicht aufgebaut macht der sich bestimmt sehr gut!


----------



## SAgent (27. August 2008)

Xexano schrieb:


> Na, da haste die Pointe echt verpasst!
> 
> Die Lackierungen der meisten Rocky-Bikes erinnerte mich sofort an Bergamont (Fusion, Fusion, Gerücht streusel!  )
> 
> Ich habe halt eben extra diese Diamantenframes genommen, um dieÄhnlichkeiten am deutlichsten aufzuzeigen.



Aha, also dass mit der Fusion kam bei mir gar nicht erst so weit zu einem Witz werden zu können...

Nur 2 Random Bikes mit rotem Steuerrohr und sonst silber bzw weißer Lackierung und einer weißen Gabel (sonstige Ähnlichkeiten wie Sattel,Scheibenbremsen o.ä sind ja auch noch gegeben) sind mir eigentlich keinen Post wert.... just my 2 cents


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. August 2008)

Xexano schrieb:


> @Hunter-dirt:



wüsste nix wases da zu lachen gibt


----------



## Catsoft (28. August 2008)

Mal sehen ob die Messe noch was bring in Sachen S.E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kali99 (29. August 2008)




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (30. August 2008)

Also das gefällt mir doch sehr!!!!

Da mir aber einige Lackierungen mancher Rockys überhaupt nicht gefallen und ich anscheinend nicht der einzige bin frag ich mich warum sie es bei Rocky nicht so anbieten wie bei den Solo Rennräder(Customlackierung)? Das wäre doch richtig geil!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. August 2008)

weils dann viel zu viel wären die eine customlackierung haben möchten


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (31. August 2008)

Na und? Was macht das für einen Unterschied zu einen Rennrad? 
Ausserdem lässt sich das leicht über den Preis regeln.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. August 2008)

Da die Rocky Mountain Rennräder (Solo) nicht so beliebt sie wie die Modelle: Vertex, Element ect.


----------



## ribisl (3. September 2008)

Hätte ich andere Erfahrungen mit RM gesammelt, wäre das wohl meins für 2009, schaut echt nett aus, wobei mein CULT optisch mehr her macht!


----------



## kleiner rocky (3. September 2008)

so hab auch mal n bilder von der neuen rm flotte gefunden.

die farben sind etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig 

flatline unlimited





flatline 3





und noch n flatline


----------



## Sw!tch (3. September 2008)

hui, der Slayer gefällt!


----------



## neikless (3. September 2008)

uiii ja das slayer ss  sollte 2009 zum 08er deutlich leichter ausfallen 
da könnte man was draus machen ...
die flatlines gefallen auch ganz okay das "gelb" und "green" find ich nice aber 
bisher kommt keins an meins ran 

hat jemand bilder vom FLOW DJ von 2009 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleiner rocky (3. September 2008)

bei pinkbike gibt's einige bilder vom neuen flow und vom slayer
hier mal der  link

slayer ss 396





slayer ss 350





hier noch n paar bilder vom flow, weiß aber net welles jetzt des DJ is


----------



## Livanh (3. September 2008)

weiß denn jemand ob die flatlines leichter geworden sind ? oder bleibt der rahmen komplett unverändert ?


----------



## neikless (3. September 2008)

der flatline frame sieht optisch unverändert aus es sei den am rohrsatz hätte sich was geändert ... denke daher keine großartige diät !

da schau her endlich mal die zugverlegung unter dem oberrohr beim flow,
die farben find ich okay das design ist etwas specialized artig !?

das letzte ist neu ist das ein stahlrahmen ?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (3. September 2008)

Wahhhhhh...das Flatline find ich von der Lackierung zum kotzen! Das SS und das Flow sehen von der Rahmengebung ur billig aus.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. September 2008)

so wie ich erkennen kann hat das flatline unlimited die neue hammerschmidt am start werde morgen näheres erfahren  freu mich schon, achja wer wirdn von euch noch da sein? Also nur morgen


----------



## Ikonoklast (3. September 2008)

kleiner rocky schrieb:


>




Jetzt haben die schonmal die Innenlagerhöhe in den Griff bekommen, warum muss dann noch so ein viel zu langer Hinterbau dran sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. September 2008)

ich find die Lackierung en bischn langweilig


----------



## arseburn (4. September 2008)

Oh shit....zu den 2009 lackierungen fällt mir echt gar nichts mehr ein  Die Dinger sehen jetzt wie Baumarktbikes....ich bin ja schon ruhig..


----------



## harke (4. September 2008)

wir  solltenen protest anmelden

gegen hässliche bikes.


----------



## subdiver (4. September 2008)

Komisch, vor 1 Woche konnte man unter bikes.com die 2009er Modelle
anschauen, nun ist die Eurobike und es sind nur noch 2008er zu sehen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. September 2008)

also so schlecht finde ich die gar nicht. Beim Flatline und SS fehlen nur ein paar Leafs. 
Bei DJ finde ich diese Punkte etwas komisch.

Bin am Sonntag mal gespannt wie die Farben live aussehen.

Das Design vom Vertex, Element und Altitude finde ich sehr schick. Man hätte es auch 1-2 mal aufs Flatline etc übertragen sollen


----------



## SlayerLover (4. September 2008)

und hier endlich das Slayer 2009 auf nem Photo:





Ich sehe von der Rahmen Geoemtrie her keinerlei Veränderung zum Vorjahr  und VorVorjahr!

Slayer rulez !

Ride on,
Frank


----------



## bestmove (4. September 2008)

"ano" hin oder her - erst teuer ein schwarzes als Special Edition verkaufen um im nächsten Jahr ein schwarzes in Serie nachzuschieben  aber dennoch ganz hübsch ...


----------



## kleiner rocky (4. September 2008)

des schwarze sxc sieht ja noch gut
die farben der andren und vorallem die decals find ich n bissel billig











bin aber morgen auf der eurobike mal schaun ob se in natura besser rüberkommen

is sonst noch jmd morgen vor ort?


----------



## santo77 (4. September 2008)

kleiner rocky schrieb:


> des schwarze sxc sieht ja noch gut
> die farben der andren und vorallem die decals find ich n bissel billig
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## santo77 (4. September 2008)

Ja, wenn sie die Rahmen umlackieren. Also die Lackierungen von SXC 50 und 30 spotten jeder Beschreibung. Einfach zum[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (4. September 2008)

Viel schlimmer als die Rahmen finde ich die 2009er MZ-Gabeln...was die sich bei den Decals gedacht haben, weiß wohl nicht mal der liebe Gott...


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (4. September 2008)

alter falter... bitte fühlt sich jetz keiner ans bein gepisst, aber subjektive meinungen über irgendwelche "innovationen" sind das eine... aber dass die dinger seit heut morgen öffentlich ausgestellt werden, im original fotografiert und hier reingestellt werden können das andere. 

also... hurtig hurtig fotos her!!!  


will nich wissen, was die kommentare waren, als ´94 oder wann die ersten quitschneongelben bremsen auf n markt kamen, um sich von der einheitlich grauen (heute weißen) masse abzuheben... 5 jahre später sahen alle bikes aus wie gen-papegeien!

in diesem sinne:

ein dickes lob an die rm-marketings, die mit der lackierung im gegensatz zu nem großteil vom wettbewerb n bisl mut zu neuen farben beweisen!


----------



## arseburn (4. September 2008)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> in diesem sinne:
> 
> ein dickes lob an die rm-marketings, die mit der lackierung im gegensatz zu nem großteil vom wettbewerb n bisl mut zu neuen farben beweisen!



Ja, Mut zur Hässlichkeit sollte respektiert werden


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. September 2008)

der BoomShakkaLagg hat recht.
Veränderrungen sind immer schwierig. Zumal das jetzt vom Design her fast die erste Richtige Veränderrung in den ganzen Jahren ist.

Ich finde die neuen Bikes gar nicht so schlecht.
Ich finde sie sogar richtig klasse


----------



## fritzn (5. September 2008)

Die Fotos sind online unter folgender Adresse:
http://www.bikes.com/data/photo/299.jpg
Die Zahl hinten müsst Ihr halt austauschen, die 2009er gehen von etwa 230.jpg bis 330.jpg. Genau hab ichs mir nicht gemerkt. Um 200.jpg rum sind ein paar schöne Race-Bilder von Alison Sydor mit dem Carbon Vertex.






Alles in allem finde ich das Ganze Line-Up optisch etwas abgestimmter als letztes Jahr. Aber Begeisterung ist was anderes. Der Trend scheint im Moment mit den Gestaltern durchzugehen, auffallen ist mal wieder alles. Burton Snowboards hat mir gestern auch nen Katalog geschickt mit ultrafiesen Neonfarben ála ´89. Vielfalt wirkt leider schnell billig. Aber um Rocky als Hersteller werden wir uns keine Sorgen machen müssen, sie werden überleben. Mir gefällt nur nicht, dass die Einzigartigkeit etwas auf der Strecke bleibt und die Modelle vergleichbarer werden. 

Die beiden sind aber ganz nett, passen auch schön zusammen:


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (5. September 2008)

Ja ich finde die neuen Designs wirklich gelungen! es sind zwar keine klassischen Rocky-Styles mehr, aber ich denke das ist der Wandel der Zeit... Es wird doch jedes Jahr zuerst gemeckert und dann doch gekauft! 

Bin gespannt, wie die Dinger in original aussehen! Die 2008er kamen auch auf den Bilder ******* rüber und sahen dann meiner Meinung nach sehr geil aus.


----------



## Doc.Jimmy (5. September 2008)

So misslungen find ich das neue desigen garnicht , das blaue elemten schaut doch lecker aus , da krich ich doch grad lust drauf mir so eins zu holen 

Jedenfalls werden die in natur optisch sicher schon was hermachen , mir gefällt das alte desigen allerding auch sehr gut .


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. September 2008)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> alter falter... bitte fühlt sich jetz keiner ans bein gepisst, aber subjektive meinungen über irgendwelche "innovationen" sind das eine... aber dass die dinger seit heut morgen öffentlich ausgestellt werden, im original fotografiert und hier reingestellt werden können das andere.
> 
> also... hurtig hurtig fotos her!!!
> 
> ...




Neue Farben? Welche?
Diese matten kraftlosen Farben gefallen mir überhaupt nicht. 


Das Blau- Weiße Element gefällt mir aber sehr gut.


----------



## Nofaith (6. September 2008)

Schon einer das Video geguckt?

Altitude:

Cross-Country, Allmountain & Enduro als Einsatzbereich, dann muss es aber auch Sprünge im Gelände aushalten. 

Vertex Carbon:

50er & 70er 1200gr.
Team 1100gr.
Wär mal interessant zu wissen bei welcher Rahmengrösse die gewogen wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flaxmo (6. September 2008)

WOW. Der Element 70 sieht ja wirklich  nice aus... Wie siehts denn mit den Preisen aus?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. September 2008)

Hi,
also ich war gestern auf der Eurobike vor Ort....
Hui hui siehen die geil aus. Die Jungs haben sehr schöne Arbeit geleistet.

Und das Lila von der Flatline SE....der Knaller.
Und beim Flatline Pro komme ich doch tatsächlich wieder ins grübeln.
Bilder lade ich heute Abend hoch


----------



## jonny27 (8. September 2008)

Das Messevideo von Mario Lenzen:

Zur Aussage von Mario Lenzen im Messevideo: " beim Hinterbau haben wir viel experimentiert mit Carbon aber durch Wiegetritt hat es doch sehr geflext..."

Wer ein ETSX hat oder schon eins gefahren ist, kennt das grosse Defizit des Rahmens: spürbar starke Verwindung (schwammiges Fahrgefühl) beim Downhill und absolut schwacher Vortrieb beim Treten.

Gerade hier hätte man pointierte Aussagen erwartet, wie der Nachfolger Altitude diesen Mangel beseitigt. Aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall: Gemäss Mario Lenzens Aussage sind konstruktionsbedingt weiterhin Schwächen in der Hinterbau- und Tretlagersteifigkeit vorhanden, die jetzt mit Materialmix - sprich Kettenstreben aus Alu - angegangen werden sollen.

Alle vom ETSX enttäuschten Fahrer tun gut daran, erstmals Tests und Probefahrten abzuwarten, bevor sie sich ins Abenteuer Altitude stürzen.


----------



## JoeDesperado (8. September 2008)

meine güte, was für ein schwachsinn  
der rahmen wird nicht mehr oder weniger flexen als jeder andere gleich konstruierte viergelenker. aber hauptsache mal kräftig panik machen (in 3 verschiedenen threads)!


----------



## subdiver (9. September 2008)

Auf www.bikeaction.de sind nun die 2009er Modelle mit Preisangaben online.
Die Preise haben sich auf den ersten Blick nicht verändert, 
obwohl anscheinend nun komplett in Fernost gefertigt wird.
Halt, stimmt nicht ganz "handpainted in canada"


----------



## dirtpaw (9. September 2008)

da ich mal unterstelle, dass BA am wenigsten für die aktuelle Produktpoloitik kan, können die einem Leid tun, den trash unter die Leute bringen zu müssen. Nach dem Motto: Was interssiert mich mein Geschwätz von 2007? Die Rockys sind so unglaublich hässlich, abartig. Die Krönung sind die SEs, das heisst wohl 2009 SE= Sonderfolienbeklebung, sowas von hässlich....
Wofür BA aber sehrwohl was kann, sind die Preise.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. September 2008)

dirtpaw schrieb:


> da ich mal unterstelle, dass BA am wenigsten für die aktuelle Produktpoloitik kan, können die einem Leid tun, den trash unter die Leute bringen zu müssen. Nach dem Motto: Was interssiert mich mein Geschwätz von 2007? Die Rockys sind so unglaublich hässlich, abartig. Die Krönung sind die SEs, das heisst wohl 2009 SE= Sonderfolienbeklebung, sowas von hässlich....
> Wofür BA aber sehrwohl was kann, sind die Preise.....



Wieso kann BA was für die Preise? Die Preise werden von Rocky gemacht und BA muss die Bikes mit dem EK an den Händler bringen und der Händler mit VK an die Kunden. Also sehe ich irgentwie nirgents die Schuld an BA?!


----------



## Ikonoklast (10. September 2008)

Ich freu mich trotz Asien und dem ganzen Schund trotzdem schon auf mein 2009er Rocky


----------



## neikless (10. September 2008)

... Neid ist doch die schönste Anerkennung ...

die Special Ed´s sind definitiv die besten seit dem 2005er RMX canuck
ich versuche mal ein slayer ss s.e. zu ergattern da lässt sich was draus machen eh!


----------



## subdiver (10. September 2008)

International gesehen kann RM mit der neuen Produktpolitik 
und neuem Fertigungsstandort durchaus Erfolg haben,
weil außerhalb Deutschland der Kult um RM (Canada etc.)
nicht so ausgeprägt ist.

Aber gerade BA hat in den letzten 20 Jahren den Canada-Kult in D 
geschaffen und RM hierzulande zu einer Kultmarke werden lassen.

Deshalb könnte es nun für BA schwierig werden eben diesen geschaffenen
Kultstatus von RM in D zukünftig aufrecht zu erhalten, 
denn gute Fernostware gibt es bei anderen Herstellern zu günstigeren Preisen.

Das Argument der höheren Produktionskosten in Canada kann zukünftig
für die höheren Verkaufspreise von RM nicht mehr verwendet werden.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. September 2008)

Und "bups" da sind die 2009er wieder runter von der HP.

Ich finde die SE's zum Teil sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Flatline, Vertex und Element sind sehr geil.
SXC ist ganz cool.
SS und DJ .... ja hm kann ich noch nicht soviel mit anfangen.

aber wie Subdiver schon sagt, International werden sie damit sicher Erfolg haben.

Ich für mein Teil werde mir wieder ein Rocky kaufen. Allerdings werde ich diesmal mich voher besser informieren.
Vielleicht doch kein M6 Axel Flatline mt leichten Parts


----------



## Chris360 (10. September 2008)

Moin,

ich interessiere mich für ein Slayer SXC, eventuell das 30er.
Wann kommen die 2009er Modelle raus?
Wo gibts einen guten Händler in der Nähe von Frankfurt/Main?

Wie viel wird das SXC 30 wiegen und kosten?


Chris


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. September 2008)

das 30er ist das kleinste oder?
dann so 2500 Euro und wiegt wohl so um die 14-15,5 kilo denke ich mal.

Das ist dann direkt in Frankfurt
Bikemax Sport Frankfurt
Haneuer Landstraße 435
60314 Frankfurt


----------



## Fabeymer (10. September 2008)

Darf es vielleicht auch ein Auslaufmodell sein? Da käme der Rahmen dann auch noch aus Kanada und Du würdest wahrsch. noch etwas an Geld sparen. Ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle mal in dieser Richtung umsehen.


----------



## Catsoft (10. September 2008)

Bei den Rahmenpreisen für das Alti haben die doch nicht alle Tas*** im Schrank.


----------



## Doc.Jimmy (10. September 2008)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich interessiere mich für ein Slayer SXC, eventuell das 30er.
> Wann kommen die 2009er Modelle raus?
> ...



Wie schon vorgeschlagen kannst du dich auch nach einen vorjahresmodel umsehn . Der bikemaxx auf der hanauer hat sicher nochwas an restbeständen , ist ein ziemlich großer laden . 

Bis auf die farbe hat sich da eh nicht viel geändert und im besten fall bekommst du ein 50er oder 70er ohne viel mehr drauflegen zu müssen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (10. September 2008)

Fassen wir zusammen: Hässliche Bikes, made in Taiwan zu überteuerten Preisen. Mein nächstes Bike wird wieder ein Cannondale! Die sind wenigstens sexy!


----------



## Flow.Zero (10. September 2008)

Ach ja?


----------



## Nofaith (10. September 2008)

Naja, man muss es mal so sehen:

Das Element Team 09 ist als Komplett-Rad 600â¬ billiger, das ist eigentlich gegen den Trend am Markt(dafÃ¼r ist es kein Scandium mehr, 0-8-15 Lackierung und 100 FW). Der Rahmen allein ist natÃ¼rlich teurer geworden + 200â¬(2490â¬).

Der Hammer ist der Vertex Team Carbon Rahmen, satte 2590â¬, nicht schlecht, da bekommst Du bei anderen schon die Gabel mit(Specialized) oder ein komplettes Bike (Simplon Gravity 09). Beide Rahmen sind nicht schwerer! 

Mir tut's fÃ¼r die Jungs die hier in Deutschland den Vertrieb machen leid, die haben die Jahre Ã¼ber 'ne tolle Arbeit geleistet. Momentan sprechen mich die Bikes im CC/AM/EN-Bereich von RM aber nicht mehr an. Vielleicht schlag ich noch bei 'nem alten 2006er Vertex Team zu und wart dann mal auf 2010er Modelle.


----------



## subdiver (11. September 2008)

Da nun auch das Element 50 online ist, muss ich sagen, dass diese 
Rahmenlackierung für mich die Schönste der 09er Element ist.


----------



## Catsoft (11. September 2008)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Naja, man muss es mal so sehen:
> 
> Das Element Team 09 ist als Komplett-Rad 600 billiger, das ist eigentlich gegen den Trend am Markt(dafür ist es kein Scandium mehr, 0-8-15 Lackierung und 100 FW). Der Rahmen allein ist natürlich teurer geworden + 200(2490).
> 
> ...




Und warum der Element Team Rahmen 500 mehr kostet als der 70ziger ist auch nicht eingängig....


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. September 2008)

wieso sollten sie auch gar nix mehr in Canada schweißen?
So dumm sind die Rocky Leute wohl auch nicht.


----------



## peterbe (11. September 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt hier keine Gerüchte in die Welt setzen.
> 
> Mein Händler schwor gestern "Stein und Bein", dass die Element, Slayer SXC und Alu-Altitude
> auch 2009 in Canada geschweisst werden.
> .



Doch, du setzt Gerüchte in die Welt und zwar permanent und das nervt. 
Willst du in jedem Forumsunterpunkt deine nervige Taiwan-Canada-Debatte auswälzen? Führe deine Mutmaßungs-Debatte doch einfach im Gerüchte-Unterpunkt oder Taiwan-Threat fort. Schwören und das zitieren von Schwüren endet in Verschwörungen und macht den Adlatus der Verschwörung zum Mitverschwörer und damit schnell total unglaubwürdig. 

Wie sagte Herr Löw: Meinungen: schön, wenn man eine hat...


----------



## fritzn (11. September 2008)

www.hibike.de
www.mountainstoo.de



Chris360 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich interessiere mich für ein Slayer SXC, eventuell das 30er.
> Wann kommen die 2009er Modelle raus?
> ...


----------



## dirtpaw (11. September 2008)

also ich denke mal, angesichts der Sticker auf den Rahmen brauchen wir nicht mehr drüber reden (oder gar rätseln) wo die Rahmen hergestellt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocsam (11. September 2008)

..logo: wenn die das Altitude ALU noch in Canada machen würden, dann wohl nur unter dem Sticker: "build in canada" und nicht: "designed and tested in canada"! Warum sollten die das sonst freiwillig so abwerten?
Fakt bleibt wohl, dass das altitude auch in Alu in Taiwan geschweisst wird....
Immerhin ist RM jetzt zumindest beim labeling ehrlich: Nur wo build in canada auf dem rahmen steht, ist auch canada drin. Die Rahmen nur in canada zu lackieren finde ich zudem umweltpolitisch völlig schwachsinnig, denn so fliegt/schippert ein Rahmen von taiwan nach canada bloss um lackiert zu werden, um dann ev. wieder nach Europa zum Verkauf geflogen/geschippert zu werden, den Umweg hätte man sich wirklich auch noch sparen können ....


----------



## JoeDesperado (11. September 2008)

willkommen in der wunderbaren welt der globalisierung.


----------



## fritzn (11. September 2008)

Noch bis Montag da - Altitude 50.

Außerdem ein Vertex 50 Carbon und ein grünes Lady´s Vertex.
Sorry, keine Pics hiervon.

Leider auch keine Probefahrt möglich - nur schauen.

Das Altitude gefällt mir jetzt doch ganz gut. 
Das Gewicht geht in Ordnung - ich schätze 13,2119 kg ohne Pedale.

Hmmm. Mist. Irgendwie sprang ein kleiner Funke über


----------



## Red Dragon (11. September 2008)

fritzn schrieb:


> Noch bis Montag da - Altitude 50.
> 
> Außerdem ein Vertex 50 Carbon und ein grünes Lady´s Vertex.
> Sorry, keine Pics hiervon.
> ...



Fotos von dem Lady-Vertex und dem Carbon-Vertex kann ich morgen machen wenn ich wieder arbeiten gehe. 

Außerdem hat der Bikeaction-Kerl Glück das ich heut nicht mitm Slayer am Start war.......ich hätte es ihm um die Ohren gehauen. 

Warst du so um kurz nach drei da? (Der Postlaster steht da, kommt normal so um die Zeit  )


----------



## AndiG72 (11. September 2008)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Der Hammer ist der Vertex Team Carbon Rahmen, satte 2590 Modelle.



Hut ab... Wo dürfte denn da der EK liegen, hat da jemand eine grobe Schätzung ?


----------



## santo77 (12. September 2008)

Noch bis Montag da - Altitude 50.

Außerdem ein Vertex 50 Carbon und ein grünes Lady´s Vertex.
Sorry, keine Pics hiervon.

Leider auch keine Probefahrt möglich - nur schauen.

Das Altitude gefällt mir jetzt doch ganz gut. 
Das Gewicht geht in Ordnung - ich schätze 13,2119 kg ohne Pedale.

Hmmm. Mist. Irgendwie sprang ein kleiner Funke über[/QUOTE]

fesch,fesch mich hat auch ein Funke getroffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubb13 (13. September 2008)

Hallo an alle Rocky Fans,

habt ihr Euch schon mal das neue Trek hardtail angesehn ....?
das kommt dem Vatex 2009 sehr nahe, oder?

grüße


----------



## Red Dragon (13. September 2008)

Naja, ich seh da nicht viel Ähnlichkeit.


----------

